# Mercury wagon



## mickeyc (Mar 11, 2014)

I still have this wagon.  That's me, circa 1942.

Mike


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 11, 2014)

*merc.*

nice looking wagon does it still look that good
i got a collaction of wagons i have 5 in all
cost to cost untouched
amf roadmaster untouched
carton stake wagon untouched
radio flyer restored
an my fav.my restored
50s murray merc.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 11, 2014)

That's pretty neat that you were able to hang onto your childhood wagon all this time. Maybe you could post a photo of it now if you get a chance.

Dave


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 12, 2014)

*The Mercury now...*

Here's my wagon now..... Little worse for wear, but all there, except for one hubcap.  Tires are raggy too.  Not a lot of rust and a few splits at the bolts in the bottom.  Fun to still have it though.  Wish I still had my trike and big boy Schwinn!









Mike


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 12, 2014)

*Cool!*

That's still in great shape Mike, but we need a photo of you sitting in it today!..........Wayne


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Wayne, but I'm not that cute anymore!  Over 70 years since the first photo.

Mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 12, 2014)

For a 70+ year old wheeled toy, I think it has survived pretty well. New rubber for the wheel is not really a major problem. Thanks for posting the photos.  Keep an eye out on ebay, I know I've seen that style hub cap listed before.

Dave


----------



## Riverside (Mar 13, 2014)

*Locating a Tricycle with Handlebar turning the back 2 wheels*

I was born in Feb 1938, and when I was around 4 years old I remember having a tricycle that worked when you turned the handlebars the back 2 wheels turned that way, my memory is strong because I loved that bike but like every thing when you are small things disappear, my question is does anybody remember seeing such a model of that Tricycle.  I would love to hear from anyone in reference to the subject: leewadeleewade@rcn.com


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 13, 2014)

Riverside said:


> I was born in Feb 1938, and when I was around 4 years old I remember having a tricycle that worked when you turned the handlebars the back 2 wheels turned that way, my memory is strong because I loved that bike but like every thing when you are small things disappear, my question is does anybody remember seeing such a model of that Tricycle.  I would love to hear from anyone in reference to the subject: leewadeleewade@rcn.com




You might be referring to the Rocket tricycle like this one: http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/8907314

They were pretty unique and came in different sizes.

Dave


----------

